
10 years with util-linux project - arunbhanu
http://karelzak.blogspot.com/2017/01/10-years-with-util-linux-project.html
======
rwmj
util-linux is one of those great "behind the scenes" projects that keeps Linux
working. kzak has maintained it tirelessly while at the same time avoiding
doing anything stupid (eg. rewriting it all in language-du-jour).

Also don't forget the spin-offs, like the mini-library for formatting tables
of data ([http://git.kernel.org/cgit/utils/util-linux/util-
linux.git/t...](http://git.kernel.org/cgit/utils/util-linux/util-
linux.git/tree/libsmartcols)).

~~~
dom0
There are also the GNU coreutils which, uh, basically seem to support every
single processor and OS capable of running any kind of *nix-ish thing. I
believe I even saw mentions of Siemens UNIX (SINIX)!

------
wl
I still can't forgive Karel Zak for removing ddate[0]. =(

[0] [http://riaschissl.bestsolution.at/2012/07/when-
maintainers-b...](http://riaschissl.bestsolution.at/2012/07/when-maintainers-
become-small-dictators-fedora-drops-ddate/)

------
pkrumins
I created a util-linux cheat sheet a few years ago. Lists all executables in
the package with short descriptions:

[http://www.catonmat.net/blog/util-linux-cheat-
sheet/](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/util-linux-cheat-sheet/)

I love cheat sheets.

------
suprjami
There's also moreutils which has, well, some more useful utils:
[https://joeyh.name/code/moreutils/](https://joeyh.name/code/moreutils/)

------
digi_owl
> used by all mainstream Linux distros (as well as by Systemd haters ;-)

yak yak yak...

Edit: Note btw that this is actually about it being 10 years since he forked
util-linux to util-linux-ng because he considered the former as having been
abandoned (or developing too slowly).

